# Atheros WIFI



## summer (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,my FreeBSD-  *7.2-RELEASE*
the Atheros WIFI * chip=0x002c168c*

more detail:
and #*pciconf -lvbc*

```
[B]none0@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x0d4f105b chip=0x27da8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00[/B]
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x400, size 32, enabled
[B]none1@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0xe029105b chip=0x002c168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00[/B]
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfeaf0000, size 65536, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 10[60] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint
rl0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x0d4f105b chip=0x813610ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xec00, size 256, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfebff000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [20] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xfdff0000, size 65536, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint IRQ 0
    cap 11[ac] = MSI-X supports 2 messages in map 0x20
    cap 03[cc] = VPD
```

and # dmesg

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Mon Oct 12 02:53:34 UTC 2009
    root@:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (1596.01-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106c2  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xbfe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40c39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,xTPR,PDCM,<b22>>
  AMD Features=0x100000<NX>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Logical CPUs per core: 2
real memory  = 1065091072 (1015 MB)
avail memory = 1028562944 (980 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <063009 APIC1020>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <063009 RSDT1020> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3f700000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc80-0xdc87 mem 0xfe980000-0xfe9fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfe940000-0xfe97ffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 945GME SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 7932k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfe880000-0xfe8fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci3: <network, ethernet> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xdc00-0xdc1f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd880-0xd89f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd81f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd480-0xd49f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe937c00-0xfe937fff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb4: EHCI version 1.0
usb4: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3
usb4: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb4: USB revision 2.0
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen0: <Alcor Micro, Corp. USB 2.0 PC Camera, class 239/2, rev 2.00/2.01, addr 2> on uhub4
umass0: <Generic USB2.0-CRW, class 0/0, rev 2.00/56.91, addr 3> on uhub4
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH7 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <Intel ICH7M SATA300 controller> port 0xd400-0xd407,0xd080-0xd083,0xd000-0xd007,0xcc80-0xcc83,0xcc00-0xcc0f mem 0xfe937800-0xfe937bff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 60f0c2706000c27
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pmtimer0 on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
umass1: <Digital Digital MP3UFD Audio Player, class 0/0, rev 1.10/10.00, addr 2> on uhub1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
```

Think you for ur help!!


----------



## aragon (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you try:


```
kldload if_ath
```

?


----------



## summer (Oct 13, 2009)

yes, the kernel default load!

```
kldstat -v | grep ath
    71  pci/if_ath
    70  cardbus/if_ath
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2009)

That chipset is *not* supported.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7089


----------

